# Water for newts.



## Aidanevans (Nov 20, 2011)

What tyoe of water do you use for newts? Could i use water whats been filtred through a filterd tap. Ive looked around and some say to leave the water out overnight or use de-chloride drops. Whch is true?


Aidan


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably the best for all amphibians is to use one of the water conditioners sold for fish. Leaving water overnight removes chlorine, but not chloromine or any of the other nasties present in tap water. Newts are especially sensitive to these, so best used.


----------



## Aidanevans (Nov 20, 2011)

the water im using is from a filtred tap, will that still have chlorisde in


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

i use fish water conditioners for my newts: victory:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Me too. I used to use bottled water until one week some newts died when I did a water change with what I thought was the same stuff as usual! They had obviously changed where their water came from. Since then I just use treated tap water.

Marcus.


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

Rainwater is good as long as it's collected off a "matured" roof and a well-established rain water butt. Or make the most of the present weather and just keep a plastic bucket outside for a few minutes!

Chris


----------



## Dawnborn (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought mine in 1986 ... she had lived in rain water from butt, Cotswold hard tap water treated with fish aqaurium products and now is in soft tap water with fish aqaurium products as we have moved to the West Country ... the trick is to stand tap water to clear chlorine and treat for chloramine. I pull my water from tap mid week or three days before a Christmas or bank holiday ... thats to avoid increased chloramine treaments prior to holiday period. Watch out for cat and bird fecal contamination from roofs.


----------

